# Hello from Essex, UK



## North Arch Rising (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey everyone, always found this forum a fountain of knowledge as a composer. 

I'm a guitar tutor and composer by trade working with London based Studio Tinto for the last year or so. 

*Clients include* : MTV, Slefridges and animated shorts by Studio Tinto so far, more to come hopefully. 

*Here's my Soundcloud* - https://soundcloud.com/northarchrising


Chris :D


----------



## BrandonSpendlove (Nov 30, 2013)

Wooo Essex! Greetings! I live in sh*tty Basildon... xD


----------



## North Arch Rising (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey mate, I'm just up the road in Billericay!


----------

